# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo Plantones de Granado  variedad Wonderful

## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado Srs. tenemos a disposicion plantones de granado para los agricultores y empresas que deseen apostar por la nueva estrella de la fruticultura para la exportacion, El Granado.
Saludos cordiales a este foro y los foreros.
Fono: 992583409
ING. Fernando Malpartida Ll.Temas similares: PASANTIA TECNICA DE GRANADO WONDERFUL 2012 Especialización en Granada Wonderful de Exportacion Especialización: "Granado Wonderful de Exportacion 2012" I taller practico de granado"wonderful"  2010 sabado 9 de octubre huaral Plantones de Granado  Wonderful

----------


## agroviveros eirl

tocayo estoy esperando mis plantas de granado ojala no la vendas todas, 
saludos 
fer. quiroz

----------


## Walter Mendoza

Cual es el precio que tienes por plantón? - Favor si describes el producto, cantidad aprox. , ubicación, 1600 un.
Muchas gracias

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado sr. Walter esta este es mi correo :arariwa25@hotmail.com ,  mandame el tuyo para mandarte la descripcion

----------


## jorjex

HOla mira quisiera saber si talves tenga plantones de platano.. Gracias te dejo mi correo: jorjepe@hotmail.com cualquier informacion es buena gracias.

----------

